# Lenstip review of the Zeiss Sonnar 135/2



## Albi86 (Nov 5, 2013)

http://www.lenstip.com/388.1-Lens_review-Carl_Zeiss_Apo_Sonnar_T*_135_mm_f_2.0_ZE_ZF.2_Introduction.html

Basically one of the best lenses ever.

This sort of lens makes me really rethink my idea of buying a mirrorless.


----------



## hammar (Nov 5, 2013)

That link does not work for me, this one does: http://www.lenstip.com/index.php?test=obiektywu&test_ob=388


----------



## BruinBear (Nov 5, 2013)

Looks awesome but I personally would never buy a lens like that without AF. I have enough trouble trying to focus a 55 f/2 :'(


----------



## mackguyver (Nov 5, 2013)

BruinBear said:


> Looks awesome but I personally would never buy a lens like that without AF. I have enough trouble trying to focus a 55 f/2 :'(


Personally I find longer focal lengths, like the 135 easier to manually focus, at least for portraits and stuff. I guess the lens is all I've heard it was if it gets such good marks from these guys. They are generally the most brutal in terms of finding faults with lenses.


----------



## bholliman (Nov 5, 2013)

BruinBear said:


> Looks awesome but I personally would never buy a lens like that without AF. I have enough trouble trying to focus a 55 f/2 :'(



+1 A lens like this is made to be shot wide open, so the DOF is going to be razor thin. My eyes are not good enough anymore to be able to reliably manual focus at f/2.0. I'm very content with my 135L!


----------



## MLfan3 (Nov 5, 2013)

Albi86 said:


> http://www.lenstip.com/388.1-Lens_review-Carl_Zeiss_Apo_Sonnar_T*_135_mm_f_2.0_ZE_ZF.2_Introduction.html
> 
> Basically one of the best lenses ever.
> 
> This sort of lens makes me really rethink my idea of buying a mirrorless.



as a user of this lens , I must say their review of this lens is spot on.
this is the sharpest lenses I have ever used and it is a great lens.
but unfortunately, I do not find many apps I can use it for , it is the best optically corrected lens , no doubt about that , but the focal length and FOV is not my very favorite , and it is so huge and heavy(and in the winter , I am sure it will be very very cold in my hands).

if you use 135mm often , just get it , other wise , the Canon AF version or 70-200mmf2.8 is close enough in real life practical use.


----------



## ksagomonyants (Nov 5, 2013)

Could you please comment on how accurate the focus confirmation on your Zeiss 50/f2 is?



BruinBear said:


> Looks awesome but I personally would never buy a lens like that without AF. I have enough trouble trying to focus a 55 f/2 :'(


----------

